# teaching your cat to go poop in your toilet.



## meme (Nov 28, 2010)

re:


----------



## glenolam (Nov 29, 2010)

You can create a makeshift litter box pan that fits inside the toilet, or use a bowl inside the toilet (just shut the water off to the toilet so the water doesn't get inside the litter bowl).  fill up the litterbox with litter and show the cat that's where they need to go.  After the cat has figured out where to go, take the litter box out of the toilet and you're good to go!


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 29, 2010)

No wonder I love this forum

Need to try this in the barn to stop cats upsetting the horse  - she goes mad as soon as a barn cat scratches the shavings


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck...personally..I dont want to share that with any of my animals!!!


----------



## patandchickens (Nov 29, 2010)

You can try it but my impression from talking to people (with good general animal-training skills) who've tried it is that some cats will cooperate and others won't.  You can buy a kit or just jury-rig something yourself. Hopefully you have 2 bathrooms because the setup will not be easy to remove multiple times a day for *you* to use the toilet, while you're still trying to train the cats 

I have known one cat who was fully toilet trained. She would both pee and poo into the toilet, never missed her aim, and often even flushed afterwards. However she was a barn cat and totally SELF TAUGHT (I really wonder sometimes what goes on in their heads!) so I can't offer any useful advice on how to get your cats to be like her 

Good luck, have fun,


Pat, with 4 cats but I use clumping litter and really it only takes literally like 20-30 seconds a day to clean the box, if that. (I only clean the main box daily, the auxiliary box doesn't get used much so it only gets cleaned weekly, ish)


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried to teach my cat once.  I did not succeed.  He would use the toilet box when there were no other options but my big fat Maine Coon refused so I had to have a box out for him.  Since there was a box available, my little one would not use the toilet box.  

Just a piece of advice. Remember the stupid box is inside the toilet, especially when you get up in the middle of the night to go and do not turn on the lights.  It is very humbling to be sitting on the can, wondering why there is no splashing.....and then remembering why.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 29, 2010)

My wife tried to train her 100% indoor Siamese cat... she got the look of... all of my predacendants haven't used a toilet for a million years, and if that was good enough for them, it's good enough for me !   Hummfff !!!


----------

